

'Dating’ Site Imports 250,000 Facebook Profiles, Without Permission - gatsby
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/facebook-dating/

======
ryanclemson
They don't really need permission to scrape public Facebook profiles now do
they? The first version of Facebook (Facemash) used pictures and names scraped
from a private Harvard directory - hacked by Zuckerberg . Facebook is just
getting a taste of their own medicine.

